# Pumpkin dump cake



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I want to make one of these for a church carry in. What is your best, tried and true recipe?
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, I've been watching as the title brought me to see if this was a dump cake recipe.

Maybe someone will still post one.

The only thing that comes to my mind is Paula Deen's gooey butter cake, that can be made many flavors, including pumpkin. It is DELISH!

I've made the chocolate on chocolate kind, plain, lemon, and pumpkin. 

Here's a link. Be sure to look down after the recipe for all the variations.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/pumpkin-gooey-butter-cakes-recipe/index.html

It's not exactly made from scratch, since it uses a cake mix in the crust. But it sure is yummy and doesn't take long. I've never had a version not be a hit.


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

There is a really easy recipe for the crock pot... I have tried it and it is DEELISH!!! So easy
too.. Put a can or homemade (which is what I used)..of apple pie filling Lg can .. and on top of that a yellow cake mix (dry) and then on top of that a stick of butter cut in pads and placed around..set it on high for 3hrs..let it cool for a bit and serve with vanilla ice cream..OMG!!! so good You could use cherry pie filling with choclate cake .. lotsa possibilities!!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

chrisnev said:


> There is a really easy recipe for the crock pot... I have tried it and it is DEELISH!!! So easy
> too.. Put a can or homemade (which is what I used)..of apple pie filling Lg can .. and on top of that a yellow cake mix (dry) and then on top of that a stick of butter cut in pads and placed around..set it on high for 3hrs..let it cool for a bit and serve with vanilla ice cream..OMG!!! so good You could use cherry pie filling with choclate cake .. lotsa possibilities!!


hmmm... I wrote that down. Thanks!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey, this ended up in a thread about butternut squash over in Survival and Emergency Preparedness. But it's a pumpkin recipe.

Credit to HT member* KIT.S* Says muffins, but I don't know why it wouldn't be great in a 9 x 13 or pund cake tube pan

Hope it links right... here goes.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showpost.php?p=5437099&postcount=15


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

This is what I use-gets raves. I can't remember where I got the recipe but it is titled Crustless Pumpkin Pie. I have substituted canned pumpkin pie mix (didn't reduce number of eggs though) in a pinch. 

4 eggs, beaten
15-oz. can pumpkin
12-oz. can evaporated milk
1-1/2 c. sugar
2 t. pumpkin pie spice
1 t. salt
18-1/2 oz. pkg. yellow cake mix
1 c. chopped pecans or walnuts
1 c. butter, melted
Optional: whipped topping, chopped nuts, cinnamon
Combine eggs, pumpkin, evaporated milk, sugar, spice and salt. Mix well; pour into an ungreased 13" x 19" baking pan. Sprinkle dry cake mix and nuts over top. Drizzle with butter; do not stir. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes to one hour, testing for doneness with a toothpick. Serve with whipped topping, sprinkled with nuts and cinnamon. Makes 8 to 10 servings.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

thanks for the recipe tojo66. I'll be making it to take to church on Sunday.
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

stirfamily said:


> thanks for the recipe tojo66. I'll be making it to take to church on Sunday.
> Karen in NE Indiana


You are most welcome-enjoy!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

pumpkin dump cake?!? can't picture it. My grandma makes a cherry-pineapple dump cake and it is very good. but pumpkin?


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> pumpkin dump cake?!? can't picture it. My grandma makes a cherry-pineapple dump cake and it is very good. but pumpkin?


I said the same thing before I tried it! It's like a pumpkin pie with a topping instead of a crust. It's made exactly like a dump cake-easy and yummy!


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 28, 2008)

It's so tasty. Completely worth the calories. I use a recipe like the one above.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

We call it Pumpkin Crunch Cake. If you google that I think you find recipes very similar to Tojo66's. 
And it is soooooooo gooood!!!! I agree! Totally worth the calories!! We put whip cream on top of ours.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I use the same recipe Tojo gave  YOUMMMYYYYYOOO LICIOUS!


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

giraffe_baby said:


> I use the same recipe Tojo gave  YOUMMMYYYYYOOO LICIOUS!


Um, and I'm sure there is a piece in the mail to me right now, right?? Glad you liked it! :happy:


----------

